# How long should it take to wash out a screen after exposure?



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

After I've exposed a screen, how long should it take to wash it out so it's print ready? Does this vary depending on emulsion type, etc?

I finally got a screen to wash out so it's print ready =) it took about 3 minutes to get all the emulsion out...

average?


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

We get both sides wet and let it soak for a minute. Then we use a 1500psi power washer to wash out the image. Not to long depending on mesh and detail in design.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

As mentioned, we wet and let sit for a minute. We use a pressure washer on a light setting to wash out after exposing. Standard size screens with plastisol emulsion only take twenty seconds or so. Waterbased emulsion takes a minute or two depending on detail. Our all over screens take up to ten minutes each to wash out.


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

SystemVoid said:


> After I've exposed a screen, how long should it take to wash it out so it's print ready? Does this vary depending on emulsion type, etc?
> 
> I finally got a screen to wash out so it's print ready =) it took about 3 minutes to get all the emulsion out...
> 
> average?


Your using a garden hose arent you ?
That would sound a little right to me. Mine is about two minutes.


----------



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

Rexx said:


> Your using a garden hose arent you ?
> That would sound a little right to me. Mine is about two minutes.


Yes, a garden hose. It's only the 3rd screen I've made, so.. I guess it was about right. Still so much to learn..


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Unexposed stencil will dissolve with water and rinse down the drain.

To establish a base time for washout make a very small coating (3 inch by 6 inch), on a screen and let it dry - then take it to the sink and time how long it takes to wash it out.

Don't expose it, just wash it out. That is your standard time for washout for that mesh & coating.

People that use pressurized water are using force to speed the process. Average screens don't take longer than 1-3 minutes at most with city water pressure through a spray head.. Well exposed stencils can handle high pressure water, but remember that Hydro Engineering in Utah showed us that high pressure water can also remove a stencil from the mesh without chemicals.


----------

